# Missing (PC) My Video's on my Tivo all the sudden



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Any idea why my folder in My Shows for my PC Movies is gone? I confirmed Tivo Desktop is running, I toggled the setting to Beacon/ and Bonjour but I am still not seeing it. 

Any thoughts, I can not play Music, Video's or Pictures from my PC... but Tivo Desktop Manager is running and I can transfer files from the Tivo to my PC.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TivoServer.exe may not be running. That is what is used to 'serve' up the files to the Tivo(s). Also Tivo Desktop (or plus) does not do multiple folders well, if at all. PyTivo does multiple files that you can set up. I have 5 folders listed under my Tivo Playlist.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

delete and reinstall helped, thanks so much.

Any idea why the Tivo agent would send me 3 emails on checking my Ports and other advanced troubleshooting steps???


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

How do you change the location that the TiVo looks for in PC: My Videos if you change computers? The TiVo Premiere is still looking for videos on the old machine and I can't figure out how to change it?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You purchased a new PC and want to exchange files with the Tivo? 

Just install desktop on the new machine and you will have another PC on your now playing list. Uninstall on the old machine if you don't want it anymore or turn off the server through the software.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> You purchased a new PC and want to exchange files with the Tivo?
> 
> Just install desktop on the new machine and you will have another PC on your now playing list. Uninstall on the old machine if you don't want it anymore or turn off the server through the software.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> You purchased a new PC and want to exchange files with the Tivo?
> 
> Just install desktop on the new machine and you will have another PC on your now playing list. Uninstall on the old machine if you don't want it anymore or turn off the server through the software.


I don't know what I'm doing wrong because TiVo will only recognize the files on the old laptop and still doesn't show any files from the new PC after installing "Desktop" on the new machine?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Can the PC see the Tivo? I'm guessing you need to revisit some of your firewall settings.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Can the PC see the Tivo? I'm guessing you need to revisit some of your firewall settings.


Yes, it must be a Firewall issue because it works when I turn off the Windows Firewall. The strange thing is that the Firewall is ON on the old machine and it still works. There must be a subtle Incoming Connection on the old machine's Firewall that is letting it through but not on the new machine. I guess I can learn to turn off the Firewall on those occasions where I need to transfer recordings?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The Desktop installer should make all of the necessary changes to Windows Firewall, but I ran into one install on Windows 7 where it set all of the exceptions for Desktop on the internet scope instead of the local network.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> The Desktop installer should make all of the necessary changes to Windows Firewall, but I ran into one install on Windows 7 where it set all of the exceptions for Desktop on the internet scope instead of the local network.


Thanks, I'll check that tomorrow...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> The Desktop installer should make all of the necessary changes to Windows Firewall, but I ran into one install on Windows 7 where it set all of the exceptions for Desktop on the internet scope instead of the local network.


No, that doesn't seem to be the problem as all of the exceptions in Window Firewall indicate "Local Subnet" for the scope.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Can anyone help me? I just purchased a new laptop and installed TiVo Desktop but can't get any .mp4 files from the laptop to show up on the TiVo in order to transfer them. The TiVo Premiere sees the laptop because it shows the computer name but no videos show up in order to transfer. It was working on my old laptop but it's been so long since I set it up that I don't remember. It there a default video folder on the laptop that the TiVo uses to see videos? I might have had to install PyTiVo but don't think it's necessary unless I'm totally off base?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lujan said:


> Can anyone help me? I just purchased a new laptop and installed TiVo Desktop but can't get any .mp4 files from the laptop to show up on the TiVo in order to transfer them. The TiVo Premiere sees the laptop because it shows the computer name but no videos show up in order to transfer. It was working on my old laptop but it's been so long since I set it up that I don't remember. It there a default video folder on the laptop that the TiVo uses to see videos? I might have had to install PyTiVo but don't think it's necessary unless I'm totally off base?


When you installed Tivo Desktop, it should have created a folder somewhere named "My TiVo Recordings". That is the folder in which you need to deposit your video files.

Videos need to be in Mpeg-2 format (.mpg file extention) in order for the Tivo to 'see' them on the PC.

If you want to keep your video files in .mp4 format, you will have to use PyTivo and "push" the videos to your Tivo.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

steve614 said:


> When you installed Tivo Desktop, it should have created a folder somewhere named "My TiVo Recordings". That is the folder in which you need to deposit your video files.
> 
> Videos need to be in Mpeg-2 format (.mpg file extention) in order for the Tivo to 'see' them on the PC.
> 
> If you want to keep your video files in .mp4 format, you will have to use PyTivo and "push" the videos to your Tivo.


Thanks steve614, I will install PyTivo next.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

steve614 said:


> When you installed Tivo Desktop, it should have created a folder somewhere named "My TiVo Recordings". That is the folder in which you need to deposit your video files.
> 
> Videos need to be in Mpeg-2 format (.mpg file extention) in order for the Tivo to 'see' them on the PC.
> 
> If you want to keep your video files in .mp4 format, you will have to use PyTivo and "push" the videos to your Tivo.


The TiVo is now showing the .mp4 video files on the "My Shows" area under "My Videos" except that the folder shows up twice with the same videos. Anyone know why it would show up twice?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lujan said:


> The TiVo is now showing the .mp4 video files on the "My Shows" area under "My Videos" except that the folder shows up twice with the same videos. Anyone know why it would show up twice?


Do you have a shortcut in My TiVo Recordings or a subfolder that points back to that folder? It sounds like it's looping the loop.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Do you have a shortcut in My TiVo Recordings or a subfolder that points back to that folder? It sounds like it's looping the loop.


Not that I'm aware of or could find. Guess I won't worry about it as long as it works?


----------

